# What mates are for



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A man invites his mate back home for dinner.
His wife screams at him, "I've not done my hair, not done my makeup, not done any housework, not done the dishes &
I can't be bothered with cooking tonight! What the bloody hell did you invite him round for?"

"´Cos he's thinking of getting married."


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Ha ha ha


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------

